# what a beauty .....



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

This wonderful boy is looking for his lifelong home.

He is 3 years old, has massive paws, purrs like a tractor, loves to be outside, loves being groomed, a fantastic soft soppy boy.

Will be a direct rehome currently in Essex area. 

Can live with other cats as he likes to eat their dinners.

Please share to get this boy his wonderful new family.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh he's beautiful!! Hope he finds a new home quickly xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

What a lovely boy.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

He is a real beauty


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

What is it about ginger boys that sets my heart racing? :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I love ginger cats! He's so cute, I really hope he finds his forever home soon.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Bumping Dave up as he is desperate for his new home.

Please share around if you can, Thank you.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Bumping this beautiful boy as he is still hoping for new owners very soon.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

I can't believe he is still waiting 

I hope he soon finds a lovely new home x


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

He's gorgeous.Hope he finds a lovely forever home soon


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow he is Beautiful. Hope he finds a for ever home very soon.


----------

